# Tempestade Tropical Nadine



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 15:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 15:44)

000
WTNT35 KNHC 091434
TCPAT5

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Nadine Advisory Number 2
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL152018
1100 AM AST Tue Oct 09 2018

...DEPRESSION BECOMES TROPICAL STORM NADINE...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...10.5N 30.0W
ABOUT 480 MI...770 KM SW OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CABO VERDE ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...40 MPH...65 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 285 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1007 MB...29.74 INCHES


----------

